# "Little Red Riding Hood" & our Percheron



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

We have decided to part with my husbands much loved Percheron mare BUT before she went off to her new home a photographer and I managed to put together a fun "fairy tale" look using this lovely mare. I haven't gotten the CD from the shoot back, but she has been kind enough to share some sneak-peaks. This was too fun and turned out VERY neat....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Awesome pictures!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

love it gorgeous horse and pictures


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great pictures! Seen a few on FB. Those are awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the second one like crazy!!!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice. Be sure to share some others once you get the CD!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The perspective on the first two is stunning!! I'd take that mare in a heartbeat!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

beautiful ,stunning wow!!!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Very neat!


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow where is your photographer located?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

LAhorses said:


> Wow where is your photographer located?


Grand Rapids area, I can PM you her contact details.


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

What incredible photos!! Wow, I LOVE the second one. Awesome!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Those are fantastic! I LOVE the one with the dog!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice, such stunning images


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those pictures are stunning


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow a! Very nice. The second one really really pulls of the "fairy tale" aura


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very neat idea! They came out great!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Very impressive photo shoot. She did a fabulous job getting those photos to POP for attention.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh my, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, #2


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Man... those are some COOL pictures!! Coolest I've seen in a long while.. truly fantastic!!


----------

